# Won’t be buying any more tivos



## Kmjake (May 19, 2015)

I have owned TiVo’s for more than 15 years - spent thousands and been very happy with them until the last year. Yes I understand they were bought out and it is not the same company any more. We buy TIVO’s to avoid commercials so now what do they do? Make you fast forward through another commercial before you can play back what you have recorded on the DVR. Stupid annoying ridiculous. I have already aid my money to you! Stop making me watch extra commercials! Not one thing is better about the software in the last year - everything is worse. Can’t jump back to the beginning of a show. Lots of annoying changes. I’m out!


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

You can skip the ads or just call Tivo to opt out and they will be gone.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Kmjake said:


> I have owned TiVo's for more than 15 years - spent thousands and been very happy with them until the last year. Yes I understand they were bought out and it is not the same company any more. We buy TIVO's to avoid commercials so now what do they do? Make you fast forward through another commercial before you can play back what you have recorded on the DVR. Stupid annoying ridiculous. I have already aid my money to you! Stop making me watch extra commercials! Not one thing is better about the software in the last year - everything is worse. Can't jump back to the beginning of a show. Lots of annoying changes. I'm out!


FIX: Removing Ads Before Watching a Recorded Event


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

While there are ways around them I still agree with the OP that they are really stupid. A company who's product is specifically designed to skip commercials thinks it's OK to actually insert a commercial before every recording. So lame!


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

*TE3*


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

My first Tivo's were SD in 2003 with DirecTV and I also had the first HD box (10-250) they came out with. Eventually DirecTV started making their own DVR's and I went with them for many years. I did Beta testing for the Tivo based HR box.

In 2017 I bought a Bolt VOX and 2 minis when I got fed up with DirecTV and all their issues after AT&T bought them.

I had been ok with my Tivo's until they dropped the Comcast on demand and started the Tivo + and pre-roll ads. I began seeing more issues with lockups, frequent rebooting and lousy guide data.

My wife watches more TV then I do and wow did it get annoying to hear her yelling at the Tivo's every time there was an issue. Especially an issue where you couldn't fast forward or pause if you were watching a program that was also recording. Also the box wanting to change channels even though tuners were free.

Decided to try the Xfinity X1 XG1v4 last week and am really happy with it so far. The picture quality has surprised me by being better then my Tivo's even when set to 4K.

I don't like giving Xfinity more money after investing so much in Tivo's, but i feel like Tivo is abandoning its DVR customers to pursue the streaming market.

I also have a Roku and Apple TV but am finding I am relying less on them also since the XG1v4 gives me access to most of my streaming services and doesn't reboot in the middle of a show like my Bolt does.

I will not be purchasing the new streaming stick or giving any more money to Tivo. My Bolt and one mini will be used in my basement and bedroom until I decide if it is worth it to add any additional X1 boxes.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

Kmjake said:


> I have owned TiVo's for more than 15 years - spent thousands and been very happy with them until the last year. Yes I understand they were bought out and it is not the same company any more. We buy TIVO's to avoid commercials so now what do they do? Make you fast forward through another commercial before you can play back what you have recorded on the DVR. Stupid annoying ridiculous. I have already aid my money to you! Stop making me watch extra commercials! Not one thing is better about the software in the last year - everything is worse. Can't jump back to the beginning of a show. Lots of annoying changes. I'm out!


Jump back by pressing the skip back button for 2 seconds or so.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Phil T said:


> Decided to try the Xfinity X1 XG1v4 last week and am really happy with it so far. The picture quality has surprised me by being better then my Tivo's even when set to 4K.


To be honest when I first tried "Hydra/TE4" the first thing I thought of is it's like a cable company box. Probably mostly because of the guide. The reason I like Tivo is I liked it a lot better than the cable company boxes. I have not used a cable company box in a long time so no current models tried but for me TE4 immediately reminded me of the ones I had used in the past.


----------



## whoareyou_1999 (Feb 3, 2016)

Phil T said:


> ...
> Decided to try the Xfinity X1 XG1v4 last week and am really happy with it so far. The picture quality has surprised me by being better then my Tivo's even when set to 4K.
> 
> I don't like giving Xfinity more money after investing so much in Tivo's, but i feel like Tivo is abandoning its DVR customers to pursue the streaming market.
> ...


I also just tried the XG1v4 and agree the picture quality is just better.
The guide data is also more reliable.

What I don't like is Xfinity's implementation of commercial skip, or the (limited compared to TIVO) number of programs that have commercial skip applied to them. I'd also like larger hard drive.

Everything else I like very much...

The integration of apps is vastly superior to my Roamio Pro. The apps work well, are very responsive and would probably allow me to get rid of my Roku / Fire sticks. Something I wouldn't consider doing with my TIVO hardware. Also, Xfinity is slowly moving to IP and, as a result, my TIVO has lost a couple of HD channels (no fault of TIVO) so the XG1v4 also has that going for it.

Combined with Xfinity's on-demand stuff available via the box (free and paid), the new Xfinity system seems like the way to move forward.

I never thought I'd say this about a cable company box, but this one has convinced me that I should make a slow transition off my remaining TIVO hardware.


----------



## SuperD (Jul 29, 2020)

My tIv0 locks up several times a day trying to do the preroll ads. Says can't play my recording right now. Seriously?? I will never buy another tIv0 product again. tIv0 says it is a known issue, yet they don't fix it. Major league suckage. Always been a [email protected] streamer, but then I don't use it for that because Roku Rocks!!


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

SuperD said:


> My tIv0 locks up several times a day trying to do the preroll ads. Says can't play my recording right now. Seriously?? I will never buy another tIv0 product again. tIv0 says it is a known issue, yet they don't fix it. Major league suckage. Always been a [email protected] streamer, but then I don't use it for that because Roku Rocks!!


FIX: Removing Ads Before Watching a Recorded Event


----------

